# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Lecture vido frame par frame

## Emico

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe actuellement une application iOS base sur l'analyse et le traitement vido. Pour ce faire, j'utilise la bibliothque OpenCV qui me permet d'effectuer mes traitements en temps rel. Un de mes objectif est de pouvoir raliser une superposition de deux vidos : la camera avant et une vido enregistre au pralable sur mon Ipad.

Il me faut donc obtenir la frame courante de la camra et une frame x de la vido sur l'ipad. Le tout pour construire une image qui sera ensuite afficher  l'cran. L'acquisition de la frame courante est faite (merci les exemples d'OpenCV) par contre je n'arrive pas  rcuprer les frames de ma vido.

Y a-t-il un moyen de procder avec OpenCV et si non quelles sont mes autres possibilits ?

Je dispose d'un Ipad air2 et je travaille avec une frquence de 30 images seconde.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrais m'apporter.

----------

